
Next Windows 10 update triggers outrage by continuing to promote Edge - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/09/next-windows-10-update-triggers-outrage-by-continuing-to-promote-edge/
======
throwaway456321
who the heck at Microsoft when reviewing that feature thought "no problems!
Green light!"??

